# GRATIS Greed: Black Border auf Greenmangaming



## Atomtoaster (15. August 2012)

Hallo, für die nächsten 24 Stunden gibt es das Spiel kostenlos, nem geschenktem Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul - also los gehts!
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/de/de/pc/games/action/greed/

Aber Vorsicht, die Seite ist UNGLAUBLICH langsam wegen des großen Andrangs...


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. August 2012)

was ist das denn überhaupt für ein Spiel? Ein bisschen mehr infos darüber wären nice gewesen


----------



## Robonator (15. August 2012)

Das sieht so aus wie das komische Alienspiel, alien swarm oder so das es mal bei Steam gratis gab...  Von diesen Greed spielen gibt es doch mehrere oder? 

Was soll man schon groß zu dem Spiel sagen. Du läufst durch uns metzelst Monsterhorden.


----------



## Atomtoaster (15. August 2012)

Soll ich noch ein Review zum Spiel schreiben nur weil ich drauf hinweise das es gratis ist?

Einmal Google fragen, aha sieht okay aus, umsonst mal mitnehmen - oder aha sieht blöd aus, nichtmal geschenkt und gut ist.


----------



## Low (15. August 2012)

Einfach ein Video hier verlinken und


> Hacken und Schlagen Sie sich Ihren Weg durch dieses Sci-Fi-Action/RPG.
> In dem futuristischen Universum von GREED führte die Entdeckung neuer  interstellarer Reiserouten zu einem neuen Zeitalter der  Kolonialisierung. Die fünf größten Kolonialmächte liegen sich in einem  riesigen Krieg um ein neues Element namens Ikarium verfeindet gegenüber,  denn die kürzlich entdeckten Rohstoffe liefern nahezu unbegrenzte  Energie. Als ehemaliger Angehöriger einer militärischen Eliteeinheit  müssen Sie ums Überleben kämpfen und ahnen nicht, dass die Auswirkungen  Ihrer Aktionen das Schicksal der gesamten Menschheit beeinflussen  wird...mit dramatischen Konsequenzen…
> 
> 
> ...


----------

